# Indi is going crazy over Chick Weed and loves his carrot to.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! It is winter here as you all know and there is a weed that likes it grows in cold and Indi loves the Chick Weed.. As soon as i bring in near him he is going nuts over it he can't wait till i put it in the bars of his cage but he jumps on my hand to get it this time he got out and was eating it on me... I also have some photo's of Indi loving his carrot to..

Chick Weed. Indi loves the seeds on it.


Indi sharing his chick weed with me...






Indi loves his carrot.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice photos! Indi sure does look like he loves chick weed. It was nice of him to share it with you! I wish I could get that here in Michigan, I bet Penry would like to try an exotic Australian treat


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Birding said:


> Nice photos! Indi sure does look like he loves chick weed. It was nice of him to share it with you! I wish I could get that here in Michigan, I bet Penry would like to try an exotic Australian treat


Thank you Sean & Chloe. I think that Chick Weed is Australian ill look it up after.. Indi really loves it at first he didn't.


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

Indi is so cute! 

And he must really love his Mum a -lot- to share something as yummy as chickweed


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, that is just so cute! It's lovely to see handsome Indigo enjoying his veggies  
Great pics, Lyn!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

He certainly does love both his chickweed and carrots. Cute pictures Lyn.

Sean and Chloe chickweed grows all over the world and it does grow in North America as well as England and Europe. It's proper name is Stellaria media and is also a medicinal plant. Here is the Wiki link for it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellaria_media


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Celyia said:


> Indi is so cute!
> 
> And he must really love his Mum a -lot- to share something as yummy as chickweed


Thank you. But I didn't try it I don't think it would taste very nice. I don't like sliver bear either and Indi loves that to...



StarlingWings said:


> Aww, that is just so cute! It's lovely to see handsome Indigo enjoying his veggies
> Great pics, Lyn!


Thank you StarlingWings Indi loves all of his veggies...



Kate C said:


> He certainly does love both his chickweed and carrots. Cute pictures Lyn.
> 
> Sean and Chloe chickweed grows all over the world and it does grow in North America as well as England and Europe. It's proper name is Stellaria media and is also a medicinal plant. Here is the Wiki link for it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellaria_media


Thanks Kate. This is Indis treat for the week... Also thanks for finding the link now I don't have to find it...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks so delighted!!  and he enjoys his meals so much!
Great photos as always Lyn!
I wish we had some chickweed here too!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> He looks so delighted!!  and he enjoys his meals so much!
> Great photos as always Lyn!
> I wish we had some chickweed here too!


Thanks Despina..Indi sure likes it...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indi is such a good boy, it's great to see him enjoying his veggies so much!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Indi is such a good boy, it's great to see him enjoying his veggies so much!


Thank you Aluz...Yes he really loves them..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Great pictures Lyn...thank's for sharing....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Great pictures Lyn...thank's for sharing....


Your welcome Randy..


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

What a healthy birdy! My sun conure loved carrots.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

MerBoy said:


> What a healthy birdy! My sun conure loved carrots.


Thank you... Indi likes all veggies he eats some that I don't like... He thinks they are yum and I think they are not so good.. He likes silver beat I don't....


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Adorable, as always! Indigo is very lucky to have you as his mum


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi is such a good and handsome boy eating all those healthy snacks!

All my birdies love chickweed too, Lyn.
In fact, they like it better than most vegetables! 

Since it is such an abundant weed and grows quite readily behind our back fence, it's quite easy for me to harvest and serve as well. (plus, I know it isn't chemically treated and it's free!!)*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

justmoira said:


> Adorable, as always! Indigo is very lucky to have you as his mum


Thank you Gabby.


nuxi said:


> Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Julie.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi is such a good and handsome boy eating all those healthy snacks!
> 
> All my birdies love chickweed too, Lyn.
> In fact, they like it better than most vegetables!
> ...


Thank you Deb. We must of texted at the same time and i have just seen your message. Yes Indi likes chickweed more than veggies to.... It only grows in the Winter for us as in the Summer time the chickweed dies down... Does the Chick weed grow all year round over there... Wish it would here.. At first Indi didn't like the taste but now when he saw Mum's canary eating it now he likes it....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Does the Chick weed grow all year round over there?

Click to expand...

Yes, it does grow all year here.

The only time you don't see it is when it snows.  
In fact, it is considered to be quite a problem by many who like to have pristine lawns. 
Now at least I can say it has one saving grace since my birds love it. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Yes, it does grow all year here.
> 
> ...


hee hee!!!! Deb it doesn't snow in Bundaberg...It is a winter weed for us... Mum has it growing in her garden at the moment and it is really think and lush how often can you give the chickweed to Indi will it hurt him if i give it to him every day...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I looked up the chick weed..You can also use it as a Medicine..



http://www.everygreenherb.com/chickweed.html

Chickweed: Pictures, Flowers, Leaves and Identification


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't think giving it to Indi everyday would hurt him, but I believe variety in the diet is important.
I'd suggest just giving it to him maybe 3 or 4 times a week. 

Common Chickweed ? Weed Management ? Penn State Extension

A Modern Herbal | Chickweed

http://altnature.com/gallery/chickweed.htm*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I don't think giving it to Indi everyday would hurt him, but I believe variety in the diet is important.
> I'd suggest just giving it to him maybe 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Common Chickweed ? Weed Management ? Penn State Extension
> ...


Thank you Deb. Indi gets other veggies in his diet to.... Ill go and read the information you sent me...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

It doesn't grow all year round here either but at least in the winter months when our grass is looking a bit off it keeps my front yard more green than brown. I didn't have any growing either and I dug up some plants that were growing at a friends and put it in. And yes it can be considered a weed by some. But remember a weed is only a plant growing where you don't want it too, so a rose growing in the middle of a wheat field could be considered a weed too. Often what most people consider weeds, to a bird owner they are a great source of food.

One good thing about chickweed is that it will grow in shade and under the tree in my front yard it is often the only thing that will grow there in winter. And all my parrots love it too.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> It doesn't grow all year round here either but at least in the winter months when our grass is looking a bit off it keeps my front yard more green than brown. I didn't have any growing either and I dug up some plants that were growing at a friends and put it in. And yes it can be considered a weed by some. But remember a weed is only a plant growing where you don't want it too, so a rose growing in the middle of a wheat field could be considered a weed too. Often what most people consider weeds, to a bird owner they are a great source of food.
> 
> One good thing about chickweed is that it will grow in shade and under the tree in my front yard it is often the only thing that will grow there in winter. And all my parrots love it too.


Thank you Kate... I'm thinking of growing it in a spot in my garden. It was so windy yesterday lost one of my tomatoes wind blew it off hope it will ripe inside....


----------

